# ICS Firewall



## luv2increase (Sep 3, 2011)

Has anyone who uses a firewall of any kind been able to successfully block apps from accessing the internet?

I know the iptables is newer in the ICS based ROMs. I wonder is that has anything to do with it?

I can't get LBE Privacy or Droidwall to work. I forgot to try MIUI 4's built in firewall when I was using it.

If anyone has had any success, please let me know.

Fyi, on ICS with droidwall, you have to allow the kernel to have access to the internet for anything to have access to the internet which in turn allows everything to have access. There is also a segmentation error that occurs.

Any ideas anyone?

Sent via DX with Gummyness 0.9.5 OC'ed @ 1.3ghz


----------

